# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  PHP+MySql - Projekt për dyqan në Internet

## andiOS

Nisur nga nje projekt i vogel qe me duhej te beja kohet e fundit lidhur me e-shop, me lindi ideja qe rreth ketij problemi te diskutonim dhe ketu ne forum.
Me pak fjale :
Pasi te kemi bere nje database ne MYSQL per artikujt qe duam te shesim te krijojme nje script ne PHP (ndoshta disa file .php ) per te pare  te dhenat e ketij database ne web duke perfshire dhe mundesine per blerje online.Dicka e thjeshte ku klienti  te shoh sa artikuj ka blere dhe sa eshte shuma totale qe duhet te paguaj.
Ketu te perfshihet dhe mundesia e rikthimit te ndonje artikulli pasi 
klienti vendos te mos e blej ate.

Mireprese mendimet tuaja  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Borix

Une asnjehere nuk kam punuar me PHP, por gjithnje me ASP dhe .NET/ASPX. Meqenese te paren nuk e njoh mire, mund te them se per te dytat ia vlen te investosh kohe. Kam ndertuar disa web aplikime me C#/ASP.NET dhe jane vertet solide. Nje avantazh eshte mbrojtja ndaj SQL injections. CLR ka nje te mire qe eshte e pajisur me nderfaqe dhe klasa per SQL dinamike, ne menyre qe te minimizohet probabiliteti i goditjes nga nje SQL injection... Per PHP s'di c'te them, megjithate, mund te flas per idene. Eshte nje databaze i thjeshte me mundesi per blerje online (pra ose te ndertosh vete sessions, ose te marresh ndonje teknologji te gatshme). Teksa klienti zgjedh nje artikull, fare thjesht mund t'i shfaqesh zgjedhjen dhe cmimin e deritanishem ne nje forme tabulare, ose liste, si te duash, me kusht qe te kete nje komande linku ose nje buton komande ku te editoje ose te heqe zgjedhjen e bere...

----------

